# Dorico and harp harmonics samey/same looking in guitar notation



## JPQ (Mar 9, 2021)

Dorico and notation of harp harmonics. i found there is no premade symbol but in guitar side there is symbol for another thing what also uses at least similar looking thing circle top of note.
and is better usefal back mode when sound dont have such articulation plays harp harmonics articulation. or use custom symbol for example smaller circle. Lucikily dorico allows custom symbols.


----------

